# Coughing & Farting



## BSJAlove (3 August 2011)

We've had Rupert (cobby type) for 10 years. Hes now 18 years old and is slowing down a bit. He is ridden 4 times a week. All in walk and for about 45 mins at a time.

Anyway, more so to the point. We have noticed him coughing and farting prehaps every 2 rides or so. Its a really violent cough but he doesn't do this at any other time. I just want to see if anyone has any infomation on it. Ive googled and it didn't bring up much. Just posts on other forums that i can't see as I'm not a member.. So if anyone has any experiances or info, please let me know. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tallyho! (3 August 2011)

Do the coughs produce any mucus?


----------



## Hippona (3 August 2011)

Welll I don't know about where you are....but its really really dry and dusty ATM up here....is he unwell at all? or possibly just a bit of summer/dust cough?


----------



## Suziq77 (3 August 2011)

A horse on my yard does this - really loudly!  I was worried when I first heard it but apparently he's done it for years with no other ill effects.  

Sorry that's not particularly medical or informative but at least you're not alone in wondering if it's anything to worry about!


----------



## Supertrooper (3 August 2011)

My friends mare did this, however it never worried her as it was always done if there was a audience, think she found it funny TBH xx


----------



## BSJAlove (3 August 2011)

Its better to know its not just us. I'm just worried as it is a recent thing. I'm going to keep a watch on it. Thank you for the replys!


----------



## DebbieBrand (3 August 2011)

my 22 year old Weshie has a similar cough develop every spring, vet said it's a seasonal thing and a tub of ventipulmin clears it up straight away. He doesn't usually have a runny nose, but sometimes after the treatment he has mucus as the cough clears.


----------



## City Mare (3 August 2011)

My share did this a couple of weeks ago when I was riding in the school.
The cough worried me, but the violent farting did make me laugh.  A lot.

His hay was dry, so started rinsing it.  His cough went...normal service was resumed in the bottom department - silent but deadly; and usually just when I'm standing behind him


----------



## sychnant (3 August 2011)

My New Forest does this - he has been in, as slightly footy (laminitis prone) and the first day we didn't have any hay soaked so he had to have dry. I think this set him off - once his hay was soaked he gradually stopped doing it.

Have to say though, the first time he did it, he coughed quite hard, which made the accompanying fart REALLY loud... I was skipping out his stable, crouched behind him. Nearly went through the roof.


----------



## tallyho! (3 August 2011)

I did it in a charity shop once.

I looked at the old lady next to me in disgust... and left pronto!!!


----------



## teamsarazara (3 August 2011)

My old pony had COPD and he did this. My YO found it quite hilarious. Think its just like old people sometimes when they sneeze, cough or laugh they just cant keep it in...


----------



## tallyho! (3 August 2011)

teamsarazara said:



			My old pony had COPD and he did this. My YO found it quite hilarious. Think its just like old people sometimes when they sneeze, cough or laugh they just cant keep it in...
		
Click to expand...

Oi!!! I'm not old......


----------



## teamsarazara (3 August 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Oi!!! I'm not old......
		
Click to expand...

whoops  just seen your post there! sorry!


----------



## hunting mad (3 August 2011)

Im now giggling like a child!(to myself!)


----------



## tallyho! (3 August 2011)

teamsarazara said:



			whoops  just seen your post there! sorry!
		
Click to expand...

ah thats okay then...  accidents happen....


----------



## misst (3 August 2011)

My OH does this most mornings


----------



## Ibblebibble (3 August 2011)

tallyho! said:



			I did it in a charity shop once.

I looked at the old lady next to me in disgust... and left pronto!!!
		
Click to expand...

fpmsl thank you tallyho that has just made my evening
daughter old pony couldn't buck without farting so i always said that the fart bone is connected to the buck bone but i didn't know it was connected to the cough bone as well!!


----------



## tallyho! (3 August 2011)

thats ok ibblebibble... it's the cheese sandwiches what do it.


----------

